# Memorial day weekend Ride Plans



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

So what's everyone riding this extended weekend?  

Any special rides?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

thien said:


> So what's everyone riding this extended weekend?
> 
> Any special rides?


I'm riding the couch...


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Velodrome Sat - unfortunately, there was a pretty nasty accident. C'est dommage. Sun/Mon, Portola loop on the fixie. Couch potato and a bunch of beer during Indy!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

No special rides. 

Heh. Just got back from Rancho Cordova for the Golden State Crit. Maaaan... I was the only guy from my team there. Was wet with 5 wrecks in the beginning. I kinda felt a little sketched out so I took it easy. I tried poaching in another team's leadout train for some kind of endgame result. Jerks had TWO (!) sweepers. No wonder they let me in 2nd from the end. 

They had this crazy left turn into this 180. The left turn had this huge lip that took out tons of riders race after race. They ended up taking it out later in the day. Weaksauce.

Oh yeah. And I didn't bring my trainer to warm up, so I started riding around and got lost. Found my way back to the start with only 5 minutes to spare. 

Tomorrow is Mt. Hamilton. Forget that. My 190lb a$$ ain't making it past the first 20 miles in the front group. Going to ride my mountain bike instead. Wait. That is special-- It only happens like 5 times a year.

Racing on Monday again at the Memorial Day crit in Morgan Hill. Sweet.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Tomorrow's 9am route: Santa Cruz Mountains - 8500' climbing. ~60 miles round trip from the house. Bonny Doon Mtn. No fire closures/smoke.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Empire-Grade-with-spur-climbs


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> Tomorrow's 9am route: Santa Cruz Mountains - 8500' climbing. ~60 miles round trip from the house. Bonny Doon Mtn. No fire closures/smoke.


Be sure to take some pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

there's a crit tomorrow? in Morgan Hill? I'll try to come out and watch.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> there's a crit tomorrow? in Morgan Hill? I'll try to come out and watch.



SugarCRM Memorial Day Crit!

http://www.teamsanjose.org/memorialwknd/2008/crit/


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

thien said:


> Be sure to take some pictures! :thumbsup:


If I can keep from loosing lunch up Alba...  

C2424 - keep the shiny side up!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Santa Cruz's Empire Grade Triple Crown (Felton Empire, Alba, Jamison Creek) eluded us today. We were able to conquer Fleton Empire and Alba, but Jamison was not in the cards. Jello legs all around. We were able to pull off 7000' of climbing though, in 54 miles. A few pics and a ride profile are forthcoming.

I <3 climbing.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Plans included sipping mimosas while watching the previously recorded Monaco Grand Prix Formula 1 race, followed by a regular old Northern California barbecue (you know, rib eye steak marinated in brandy/beer/garlic/salt/pepper/herbs de Provence, leeks, potatoes, etc., and a nice 2005 Klinker Brick old vine Lodi zinfandel).


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

No big rides for me this weekend. I've been off my bike for two weeks, so I decided to take it easy and went out for a relatively flat 60-miler today. Besides pissing off another rider on Foothill for passing her on the right, it was a pretty uneventful ride.

K-Zero


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

*Inspired by one of K-Zeros Rides*

I was inspired by one of K-Zeros rides from a few weeks back that I decided to start exploring the west side a bit. I started my ride from my apartment in Sunnyvale and headed out towards Old La Honda via Arastradero/Alpine/Portolla loop.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526702092/" title="Climbing up Old La Honda (east) by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/2526702092_1fa3823bcf.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Climbing up Old La Honda (east)" /></a>

I took it easy so I wouldn't burn up all my energy and started snapping photos (3.4 MPH... pathetic!)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2525882659/" title="3.4 MPH... I can't seem to pedal up hill very fast when taking panda shots by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2354/2525882659_3ea35bb3c2.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="3.4 MPH... I can't seem to pedal up hill very fast when taking panda shots" /></a>

winding through the redwoods

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526780784/" title="The Doors to the Redwoods... an OLH Landmark by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/2526780784_125cb8fa90.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="The Doors to the Redwoods... an OLH Landmark" /></a>

got passed by a couple of guys (he made it up in 21 mins)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526788004/" title="This guy climbed OLH in 21 mins! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/2526788004_4bf02c26a5.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="This guy climbed OLH in 21 mins!" /></a>

I was going to catch him when I crossed the go mark but them reminded myself to take it easy...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2525972961/" title="This is where your suppose to throw it in high gear and start pedaling your like your being chase by a cougar! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2154/2525972961_6898f68ede.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="This is where your suppose to throw it in high gear and start pedaling your like your being chase by a cougar!" /></a>

Made it to the top in 36 minutes (not quite my slowest time ever but pretty damn close... I didn't put much effort into this climb)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526798048/" title="RELIEF! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3237/2526798048_5046c46e4c.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="RELIEF!" /></a>

Started my decent down Old La Honda West... Nice Curves!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526801136/" title="Sweet! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2106/2526801136_6aa30fcee4.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="Sweet!" /></a>

it's amazingly green on this side of the hill...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2525990693/" title="A really green section of Old La Honda West by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2068/2525990693_ed0faaa97c.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="A really green section of Old La Honda West" /></a>

took a break to shoot some bike porn...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2525996671/" title="My Trusty Steed by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/2525996671_9bbf5646e6.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="My Trusty Steed" /></a>

gazed at some amazing vistas

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526001769/" title="Vista from Old La Honda West by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2288/2526001769_b609545187.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Vista from Old La Honda West" /></a>

passed a postcard looking red barn on Hwy 84...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526012823/" title="A Perfect Looking Red Barn by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2336/2526012823_ba15cae92e.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="A Perfect Looking Red Barn" /></a>

I think this is where I turn...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526845858/" title="Crazy Sign... uh which way is Alpine? by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2208/2526845858_1bd0d3ab61.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Crazy Sign... uh which way is Alpine?" /></a>

there where some soothing streams near West Alpine...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526862538/" title="A stream along West Alpine by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2385/2526862538_a8519a7393.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="A stream along West Alpine" /></a>

practiced taking some panda shots...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526049001/" title="My First Successful Panda Shot by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3027/2526049001_cf566de38a.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="My First Successful Panda Shot" /></a>

started to climb back on West Alpine

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526071509/" title="Climbing on West Alpine by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2354/2526071509_86bd047b77.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Climbing on West Alpine" /></a>

I think this sums up my feelings about cars...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526901150/" title="This is sign sums up how I feel about cars. by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/2526901150_85b6118df8.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="This is sign sums up how I feel about cars." /></a>

I didn't know Snoopy lived here!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526907430/" title="Snoopy Lives on West Alpine by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/2526907430_8c50909be3.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Snoopy Lives on West Alpine" /></a>

passed a wine vineyard

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526096981/" title="Wine Vinard on West Alpine by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3235/2526096981_e125caf376.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Wine Vinard on West Alpine" /></a>

for some reason all the cows on West Alpine...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526105225/" title="Here Cow Cow... I'll eat you up! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2160/2526105225_721032f6e3.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Here Cow Cow... I'll eat you up!" /></a>

started looking like this...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2526190337/" title="My post ride reward! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/2526190337_465c70fd20.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="My post ride reward!" /></a>

here are my ride stats..






my next epic will be to the beach and back.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I got sick so no special anything for me, let alone riding! SUCKS!! I go to the doctor tomorrow to find out what the heck is up.

Hope everyone else had a better 3 day weekend than I did!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I just did laps around my neighborhood swapping wheels and testing the finest hoops out there.

1) Fulcrum Racing 1 - It's like a Ksyrium but better.

2) Mavic R-sys with Hutchinson Tubeless tires - the smoothest wheels meet the smoothest tires. One word review - buttah!

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

My pics are weak, but the legs are strong...

We started out with 6 girls and 4 guys for the ride - plan being, start out altogether; the girls would ride up Empire Grade to Smith and then forge on without us to Bonny Doon, then Route 1 to Casa d'Cooper. The guys were going to chase the elusive Empire Grade Triple Crown.

We bagged Felton Empire and Alba, but that was our undoing as a group. We all agreed, if we had to do Jamison, we could've, but since we didn't, we wouldn't. After the century in Tahoe next weekend, I'll be back to capture all three.  

Next time I think I'll ride it reversed. Empire all the way up to Jamison, down, then up Jamison, back down Empire to Alba, down and up that beast, then finally down to Felton Empire (the cuddly puppy of the three) to descend and ascend it for the triple, then balls to walls down Empire Grade to home.

That should hand me a solid 8800' in ~60 miles. Talk about compressed climbing!

Pics are:
1. the ride profile
2. the girls and guys on the UPRR trestle foot bridge crossing the San Lorenzo River
3. the group before we split on Empire Grade
4. the guys before we dropped down Alba
5. Matt giving me the single finger salute regarding his climbing experiences up Alba.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome ride reports guys!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

CrankyMonkey said:


> I took it easy so I wouldn't burn up all my energy and started snapping photos (3.4 MPH... pathetic!)


Wow, it takes crazy skills to go that slow on a bike! I'd fall over at that speed! You rock dude!


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice pics -- I know exactly where they were all taken  Hope you brought enough wind protection for the backside of OLH. It always amazes me how cold it gets.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

My teeth where chattering


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

francois said:


> 2) Mavic R-sys with Hutchinson Tubeless tires - the smoothest wheels meet the smoothest tires. One word review - buttah!


How would you compare the smooth ride quality of R-sys to carbon-rim wheels? Part of the reason I upgraded to Aeolus was because it was so much smoother than my old Kyslium SL. I'd love to know how carbon-spoke/aluminum-rim combo (R-sys) compares against aluminum-spoke/carbon-rim (Aeolus).

K-Zero


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

K-Zero said:


> How would you compare the smooth ride quality of R-sys to carbon-rim wheels? Part of the reason I upgraded to Aeolus was because it was so much smoother than my old Kyslium SL. I'd love to know how carbon-spoke/aluminum-rim combo (R-sys) compares against aluminum-spoke/carbon-rim (Aeolus).
> 
> K-Zero


I think the R-Sys is a tad smoother.

Note that not all carbon rims are equal. Shallow carbon rims are smoother than deep dish carbon rims. 

Are you using tubular or clincher?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thinkcooper said:


> My pics are weak, but the legs are strong...


Nice Cooper. Your legs are looking big!!

The posing action on this photo is a tad objectionable .

<img src="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=127126&stc=1&d=1211867409">

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> Nice Cooper. Your legs are looking big!!
> 
> The posing action on this photo is a tad objectionable .


Objectionable, it's downright ghey.  I'm glad I was behind the lens on that picture.

The cooper legs are really kicking in with all these miles and climbs. You game for a hundred miler in the next three-four weeks with 10K of climbing? :thumbsup:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

francois said:


> I just did laps around my neighborhood swapping wheels and testing the finest hoops out there.
> 
> 1) Fulcrum Racing 1 - It's like a Ksyrium but better.
> 
> ...



Id like to try those Fulcrums. I have the 5's which are a tad heavy, but great wheels.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thinkcooper said:


> Objectionable, it's downright ghey.  I'm glad I was behind the lens on that picture.
> 
> The cooper legs are really kicking in with all these miles and climbs. You game for a hundred miler in the next three-four weeks with 10K of climbing? :thumbsup:


He, he... I was just being PC. Speaking of Ghey, I have this vintage magazine in my bathroom rack and there was this Nishiki ad that offended me every time. So I scanned it and shared it with the rest of the world!
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/175264/size/big/cat/594

Big ride? I'm in like sin. Santa Cruz world tour!!!!

fc


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> SugarCRM Memorial Day Crit!
> 
> http://www.teamsanjose.org/memorialwknd/2008/crit/



unfortunately, I had emergencies after emergencies to deal with. Didn't stop working till 11pm...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> He, he... I was just being PC. Speaking of Ghey, I have this vintage magazine in my bathroom rack and there was this Nishiki ad that offended me every time. So I scanned it and shared it with the rest of the world!
> http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/175264/size/big/cat/594
> 
> Big ride? I'm in like sin. Santa Cruz world tour!!!!
> ...


That ad gave my eyeballs a chemical burn. You need to post an OSHA warning next time!

The ride? Here's what I'm thinking - timing - two to three weeks from now. Casa d'Cooper as base (to keep beer cold). Up Mtn. Charlie to Summit. Across Summit to Bear Creek. Descend Bear Creek to Boulder Creek. Jamison Creek up to Empire Grade. Across Empire Grade to Alba (the beeotch), down it, then back up. Further down Empire Grade to Felton Empire, down then up. Down Empire Grade at 48-50 mph to Casa d'Cooper. It would hopefully run no less than 10K climbing over ~80-90 miles...


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

francois said:


> He, he... I was just being PC. Speaking of Ghey, I have this vintage magazine in my bathroom rack and there was this Nishiki ad that offended me every time. So I scanned it and shared it with the rest of the world!
> http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/175264/size/big/cat/594
> 
> Big ride? I'm in like sin. Santa Cruz world tour!!!!
> ...


Nishiki was my first nice bike - Got it as a poor college student. It had Shimano RX300 components. In some way, I felt more special and luxurious riding that bike with the "upgrade" Shimano components than I do riding Dura-Ace now. 
The bike brings back some good memories.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

francois said:


> Are you using tubular or clincher?


I'm using clincher. Not sure if its "carbon skin" makes any difference.










K-Zero


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

That OLH/W Alpine loop is one of my favs. Did it Monday after the Mt Hamilton Classic on Sunday.


----------

